# Out of my mind for a Howler...Can you help?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
Just going out of my mind to get a howler and give it a try. Can anyone give me some help on choosing one that is fairly easy to blow...well...easy to blow and make sound like something a coyote does?

I know absolutely nothing about howlers, though I was eyeballing a...I think it was a...SongDog on the Internet yesterday and it looked like a very nice and well made call. Is that open reed easy to blow for a beginner or would something else be a little better?

Thanks for the help,
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Song Dog is a good call. It can do everything- howl, distress, ki-yi.

I also like the Red Desert Howler by Dan Thompson, although you will have to work the reed to get it to it's potential. Don't get a Primos Hot Dog...it is a rip off of the Red Desert.

Or get a custom howler. Often you can get them for close to the same price as a factory one, and the maker will fix any problems with it and tune it for you. I recommend Tony Tebbe (TT Predator Calls). I have bought 3 calls from him and he makes a good product. Do a search for his information. You may also want to PM Rich Cronk on here. I have been looking into getting one of his calls for a few years.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Like Fallguy siad, the Red Desert is my choice. The song Dog is a great call, but I don't use it as a howler. I love it for rabbit distress and KiYi. I'm sur the Rich Cronk custom howler would be well worth the money as well, and I'll probably try one myself.

Good shopping! :beer:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea, like I said in the posts, I don't know much about them and want something easy to operate. I will look into those custom calls.
Thanks 
Dan


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i am also looking into getting a new howler i have the hot dog, and the crit R call magnum.

i wana get the red desert, and possibly the song dog , or the primos lil dog i heard is a pretty good mid range howler


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Jerry Hunsley's line of calls? I see him on here now and then and was checking in at Schee's and noticed one of his calls there. Any experience with these?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Rich Cronk (Nov 8, 2007)

Jerry Hunsley does in fact make good howlers. http://www.wileyonepredatorcalls.com/


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Red desert howler is the way to go.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Another happy Red Desert Howler owner. Easy to bark with it, and with practice you can make some very realistic coyote howls and sounds.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I like the primos hotdog :beer:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Probably the EASIEST TO BLOW howler I have ever used is the Zepp's 1080. Woodswise used to make a howler identical to the Zepp's. I took the mouth piece from my Woodswise Howler and placed it into the barrel (megaphone) from my Randy Anderson / Primos Hot Dog Howler (couldn't blow the Hot Dog with the mouth piece it came with) and now have what I consider the easiest to blow howler I have ever tried.

But then I have been itchin to try the one from While One Predator Calls, and also one of Rick Cronk's Howlers. Maybe if I talk nice to Mrs. Santa she'll get me one or the other for Christmas.

Larry


----------



## multistage (Nov 4, 2007)

Red Desert Howler from Dan Thompson or Cedar River Howler from Tony Tebbe. Both are excellent.


----------

